# Echolotgeber am Schlauchboot festmachen



## Incendium (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo leute ich brauche mal eure hilfe habe mir ein echolot gekauft und wollte fragen wie am besten ich den echlotgeber am schlauchboot befestigen kann oder was es da für lösungen gibt...natürlich sollte der geber dann nicht eingeschrenkt sein in punkto fischübertragung ec...


freue mich über antworten


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Echolotgeber am Schlauchboot festmachen*

Am Spiegel mit einer Geberstange.


----------



## Schl@chter (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Echolotgeber am Schlauchboot festmachen*

Ich hatte mein Geber auf nen Stück Holzleiste geschraubt und oben am Spiegel mit einer kleinen Schraubzwinge befestigt hält super.


----------



## Hechters (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Echolotgeber am Schlauchboot festmachen*

hallo Leute,

ich nehme ganz stark an, Incendium´s Schlauchboot hat kein Spiegel.


----------



## Heiko112 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Echolotgeber am Schlauchboot festmachen*

vielleicht ist das ne Lösung für dein Problem da ein Belly ja auch kein Spiegel hat.

http://www.baarsvissen.nl/artikelen/techniek/drogehanden/drogehanden.php


----------



## antonio (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Echolotgeber am Schlauchboot festmachen*

da gibts so gummiteile, sehen ähnlich aus wie ein saugnapf.
die am boot ankleben und dann kann man dort ne geberstange befestigen.

antonio


----------



## Hechters (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Echolotgeber am Schlauchboot festmachen*

tja, wirklich schade das _Incendium_ nicht online ist und sein SCHLAUCHBOOT mal eben beschreiben kann.#d Ein paar Herst.-Angaben wären toll gewesen.

_VG Hechters_


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Echolotgeber am Schlauchboot festmachen*

ich habe ein stück dachlatte hinten unten an den spiegel geschraubt, alles mit silikon abgedichtet(auch die dachlatte) und da den geber drauf geschraubt, 1a!


----------



## Incendium (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Echolotgeber am Schlauchboot festmachen*

hey leut danke schon mal für die hilfe...

leider weis ich jetzt nicht wie der hersteller eißt.ec. da das boot im garten ist...

aber das mit dem holzbret habe ich schon mal gehört aber kann mir nix wirklich drunter vorstellen


----------

